# zusammengesetzter Schlüssel mit JPA



## marky8264 (2. Feb 2011)

Hallo,
Ich kenne mich auf den Gebiet der JPA-Programmierung noch nicht so aus.
Deshalb bin ich jetzt auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:
Wie kann ich einen zusammengesetzten Schlüssel mit Annotationen definieren?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
mfg


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (2. Feb 2011)

Eine Suche bei Google nach jpa key liefert:

Using Composite Keys with JPA | Java.net

Dort ist folgender Ansatz beschrieben:
Eine Schlüsselklasse die alle Teile des zusammengesetzten Schlüssels hat, wird mit @Embeddable annotiert.

```
@Embeddable
class Schluessel{
@...
private String teil_1;
@...
private String teil_2;
}
```
In der Klasse wird nun auf diesen Schlüssel verwiesen


```
@Entity
class EineKlasse{
@EmbeddedId
private Schluessel schluessel;
}
```

Ich hab das zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es sieht mal sehr plausibel aus und könnte durchaus funktionieren. Es ist auch gut möglich, das sich in 4 Jahren was besseres gebildet hat.


----------



## marky8264 (3. Feb 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Der Grund warum ich hier nachgefragt habe war der, das ich neben diesem Ansatz auch noch einen anderen gefunden habe und somit nicht wusste welchen ich nehmen soll. 

mfg


----------

